
I am a geek and I've made my first video. It's about weight loss - bv02peu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sqh52moVrs
======
nikolay
I've been doing this for years except having coffee while fasting. I've heard
antioxidants can take you of ketosis though. Any thoughts?

~~~
bv02peu
You're probably referring to the Magic Bullet Coffee. I've heard of it and it
makes sense to me. If I've learned anything all this years is that fat is not
that bad after all but sugar is though.

~~~
nikolay
Yeah, for years, I was putting ghee and coconut oil in my coffee, but in the
past 7-8 months I stopped. I think what I did is a good approach to shift your
habits. Because the fat coffee was a good transition from breakfast to no
breakfast and now I don't need the fat. Most interestingly, my eliminating
fat, I reduced my caloric intake by at least 1,000 calories, but didn't lose
any weight, i.e. the idea that fat doesn't make you gain fat has been proven
right for me at least.

